# Wo Es war, soll Ich werden (Freud)



## ferdran

Hola a todos,
La frase en cuestión es la siguiente:
 "Wo Es war, soll Ich werden"

Que es una conocida expresiónde Freud. La pregunta es si el verbo "Soll" allí presente se refiere claramente a "Ich" (o a  "Es"  ya que es la conjugación para ambas personas), o si hay algún tipo de equívoco en la expresión al respecto.

Saludos


----------



## chlapec

Buenos días,
sin ninguna duda se refiere a Ich. La traducción es más o  menos: donde estaba Ello, estaré Yo. Para entenderlo bien debes tener  en cuenta la estructura básica de la frase principal, enunciativa, en  alemán, en la que el verbo conjugado ocupa *la segunda posición*. Si Ich ocupase la primera posición en la frase, puedes escribir, por ejemplo: *Ich soll*  werden, wo es war. Si colocas la frase de relativo en primer lugar,  entonces el verbo conjugado (sollen) debe ir en la segunda posición, y  tras él, el sujeto: Wo Es war, *soll Ich* werden.


----------



## ferdran

Muchas Gracias


----------



## Spharadi

Hola ferdran, ya que mencionas a Freud como autor de la frase,  debes tener en cuenta que "Ich",   "Es" (y también "Über-ich") son términos técnicos del psicoanálisis, por eso están en mayúsculas. 
"Wo Es war, soll Ich werden",  entonces una traducción no literal, sino de acuerdo al sentido sería: El "ello" debe volverse "yo". Como te darás cuenta, el sentido no es "yo debo" (ich soll).  Según el psicoanálisis, el "Es" (o el "ello") es una región de la psiquis humana asociada a lo instintivo, inconsciente y el "Ich" (el yo o el ego) designa lo experimentado conscientemente. Por eso el sentido de la frase: Lo que era instintivo, inconsciente (Es), debe volverse o hacerse  consciente (mediante la técnica psicoanalítica), es decir "Ich".


----------



## ferdran

Muy bien, entiendo que yo y ello sean "términos técnicos". Pero hay una cuestión, pues Freud no era un "tecnicista". De hecho -cuestión que es mencionada por Lacan en su crítica de la traducción francesa- la frase no tiene los artículos para yo y ello. No dice "Wo *das* Es war, soll _*das*_ Ich werden". El tema es si para una germano parlante, que no tiene en mente la teoría o los tecnicismos, a leer la frase, qué entiende por ella. A eso iba la pregunta.

Gracias


----------



## Alemanita

ferdran said:


> El tema es si para una germano parlante, que no tiene en mente la teoría o los tecnicismos, a leer la frase, qué entiende por ella. A eso iba la pregunta.
> 
> Gracias



Entiende, a mi parecer, lo que ha dicho Spharadi: Que donde estaba ES, ahora debe formarse/realizarse/hacerse ICH.

Saludos.


----------



## Geviert

La frase alemana, literal, se entiende tal cual está escrita y como ha sido explicada. Si, además, el lector la comprende en términos psicoanalíticos (también explicados), en buena hora.


----------



## Spharadi

La frase de Freud es: Wo "Es" war, soll "Ich" werden. Con las comillas el sentido de la frase no deja lugar a dudas. 
No entendí eso de "tecnicista", vocablo que no figura en el diccionario, además no sé qué tiene que ver Lacan con todo esto.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

No me parece echar por la borda un siglo de traducciones de Freud al castellano. ¿Por qué recaer sobre los originales "Ich" y "Es" cuando ambos términos tienen correlatos exactos y sus respectivas traducciones gozan de larga andadura en nuestra lengua? Dado que los términos están en mayúsculas en alemán, se trata de sustantivos, y no de pronombres; estamos hablando, efectivamente y como era de suponerse, de la teoría analítica enunciada por Freud, y no del uso de los vocablos en el lenguaje corriente. Ahora bien, en castellano no existe una diferenciación ortográfica entre pronombre y sustantivo, y por eso se hace necesario el uso de artículo, a fin de evitar equívocos en la interpretación. Nos quedaría, entonces:

_Allí donde estaba el ello, debe emerger el yo.

_Saludos.

P.D.: Spharadi: 

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe:tecnicismo 

m. Carácter de técnico:
_le costó seguir la conferencia por el tecnicismo del vocabulario empleado._
Voz característica de una ciencia,una profesión o un arte:
_la palabra "angioplastia" es un tecnicismo médico._
_​_http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/tecnicismo


----------



## Spharadi

Doktor Faustus,
me refería a la frase "Freud no era un *tecnicista*", que escribió ferdran. Y dije que "tecnicista" es un vocablo que no recoge el diccionario. No hablé de "tecnicismo" que si registra el diccionario. Es posible que haya habido dificultades en entender el significado de "término técnico".  
Además nadie defendió el uso de los originales Ich, Es. Yo mismo he usado en mi traducción "ello" y "yo". Es asi que entonces estás embistiendo contra puertas abiertas...


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Estimado Spharadi:

Me sorprende que, siendo hablante nativo de castellano, estés esperando que el diccionario te autorice antes de emplear un término; por el contrario, los diccionarios recogen el habla de la gente, si bien no antes de que los nuevos vocablos atraviesen airosos un largo proceso burocrático, razón por la cual lleva mucho tiempo antes de que una voz consagrada por el uso eventualmente quede estampada en el papel (o en la página web) de un diccionario. Por otra parte, es cuestión de un mínimo de pericia lingüística para derivar libremente un adjetivo de desinencia -ista a partir de un sustantivo de desinencinencia -ismo, o viceversa; este expediente morfológico es, _mutatis mutandi,_ perfectamente lícito en todos los idiomas, y el castellano no es la excepción. Y por si tuvieras dudas acerca de su uso efectivo, google registra 204.000 entradas. Por otra parte, hay varias apariciones de la palabra en cuestión en la base de datos de la Academia. Un pequeño florilegio de allí:



> El fallo sigue dos líneas de argumentación completamente distintas, pero que se amoldan bien a los idénticos planteamientos de los siete abogados no-El Porvenir de Chile. En la primera -a ratos tecnicista, a ratos sustantiva- se impugna que el Consejo de Calificación Cinematográfica pudiera revocar, a fines del 96, un dictamen que emitió el 88 y ratificó el 89. Si se acepta que carece de facultades para dicha revisión, entonces actuó en forma "arbitraria e ilegal".





AÑO:1997AUTOR:PRENSATÍTULO:Revista Hoy, 27/01-02/02/1997 : TRES PERSONAS MEDITANDOPAÍS:CHILETEMA:03.Justicia, legislaciónPUBLICACIÓN:(Chile), 1997




> La investigación en ciencias humanas y sociales exige con urgencia una reorientación de la política llevada adelante por organismos como el CNRS. Hacia la calidad antes que la cantidad, privilegiando el pensamiento en detrimento de los formularios, volviéndose accesible a los no especialistas en lugar de encerrarse en la abstracción en jerga. Suponiendo, desde ya, que se prefiera esto a la impasse tecnicista en la que se encierra hoy la investigación.





AÑO:2002AUTOR:PRENSATÍTULO:Clarín, 04/11/2002 : TRIBUNA ABIERTAPAÍS:ARGENTINATEMA:01.Ciencias y TecnologíaPUBLICACIÓN:(Buenos Aires), 2002




> Un caso singular es el del coruñés Manuel Ferrol retratista de estudio y reportero todo-terreno, que se había iniciado en las agrupaciones fotográficas. Tan distante del preciosismo tecnicista de estas sociedades, como de los planteamientos teóricos de los llamados fotógrafos "modernos", Ferrol realizó en 1956 un espléndido reportaje sobre la emigración, con las únicas armas de su intuición y su talento. A otro nivel, habría que destacar a algunos fotógrafos que, extramuros del oficialismo de la época, realizaron una obra digna y apreciable como Joaquín Gomis, José Suárez, el anglo-español Otto LLoyd o Francesc Catalá Roca. Nacido en 1902, Gomis se mantuvo cercano a los ambientes artísticos catalanes de su tiempo.Su proximidad personal y artística con Joan Miró le convirtió en el cronista visual de la vida y el universo personal del artista.





AÑO:1996AUTOR:PRENSATÍTULO:ABC Cultural, 05/04/1996 : UNA MIRADA ATRÁSPAÍS:ESPAÑATEMA:04.FotografíaPUBLICACIÓN:INTER CD S.L. CON EL PATROCINIO DE PLANETA (Madrid), 1996


http://corpus.rae.es/creanet.html

Por lo demás, Alemanita mantiene en su entrada los términos _Es _e _Ich _sin traducir.

_Addenda: _Una cita del gran Miguel de Unamuno, que documenta la utilización del término hace 100 años:



> Y en la segunda mitad del pasado siglo xix, época infilosófica y tecnicista, dominada por especialismo miope y por el materialismo histórico, ese ideal se tradujo en una obra no ya de vulgarización sino de avulgaramiento científico -o más bien seudocientífico- que se desahogaba en democráticas bibliotecas baratas y sectarias. Quería así popularizarse la ciencia, como si hubiese de ser esta la que haya de bajar al pueblo y servir sus pasiones, y no el pueblo el que debe subir a ella y por ella más arriba aún, a nuevos y más profundos anhelos.





AÑO:1913AUTOR:Unamuno, Miguel deTÍTULO:Del sentimiento trágico de la vidaPAÍS:ESPAÑATEMA:14.Tratados y ensayosPUBLICACIÓN:Pedro Cerezo-Galán, Espasa-Calpe (Madrid), 1996

http://corpus.rae.es/cordenet.html


----------

